# Capacitor de desacople del parlante al amplificador de potencia



## estebanratto (Nov 30, 2012)

hola, estimados.

la duda es la siguiente: como se calcula el capacitor que desacopla el parlante de una etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria con fuente simple?
el tema empeso asi:
tenia un trafito de un audinac de 32 voltios.. y vi ululando por ahi en el foro un ampli sencillo. el m150a... tenia todos los componentes en el cajon y lo arme. solamente que el par de salida son mj15003... bueno sonaba bonito.. pero despues.. siempre el pero jajaja para probar lo alimente con un trafo de 36+36 y 7 amperes. bueno subio la corriente de la fuente y la potencia... ya daba 156w mas o menos de pico ( el osciloscopio acusaba 25 volt sobre 4 ohm) y ya me gusto la porqueria esta. asi que arme otro circuito igual, le puse en la entrada un op tl072 como ampli inversor con ganacia uno y conecte los ampli en puente....el capacitor de acoplamiento es uno de 4700 y otro en paralelo de 2200 (que son los primeros que encontre) bueno, despues de renegar un poquito con la ganancia del operacional( pote a la salida y osciloscopio pa que la señal sea igualita pero al reves...) la potencia se fue a las nubes... tiemblan las paredes del baño y el piso tambiem jajaja los 4 mj calientan bastante al mango (como fea en baile...). midiendo entre emisor y colector tengo 26 volt y chirola maso... consultado la hoja de datos a esa tension le puedo sacar 8 ampere antes que exploten.. creo. bueno el resultado es que todabia no exploto nada se miden 50 volt a la salida con 4 ohm al mango... que serian unos 625 watt... cosa que es mentira por que a 12 ampere los tr de salida estarian en jupiter mas o menos....que si bien serian unos 441 rms....necesitan 12 amperes... el tema de la consulta es el siguiente.. como se calcula la corriente que atraviesa este capacitor de desacoplamiento?  o mejor formulada la pregunta: como se calcula el bendito capacitor de desacople del parlante????????
pd: uno de los ampli no tiene el famoso capacitor... uso uno solo en un ampli( el de 4700+2200uf) y el otro esta puenteado....
desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos en el foro!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2012)

Si la trabajás en puente y ambas salidas tienen el mismo valor de Dc (milivolts más , milivolts menos) , entonces ya no lleva capacitor de acoplamiento , además que ese capacitor se la pasa polarizado al revés la mitad de la onda . . .

Si necesitarías una protección de altavoces y amplificador

Saludos !


----------



## estebanratto (Dic 17, 2012)

si.. es cierto, pero en la practica no es tan asi, tengo un volt maso entre las dos salidas, a parte la idea es poder usar btl o simple, segun el requerimiento, eso pense acerca del condensador, que se pasa la mitad del tiempo al reves, pero no calienta ni explota,,, que se yo jajaja y lo estoy usando con 10 ampere de corriente de colector en los picos, la fuente se me cae a 40 volt... la r de emisor es de .22 y los tr son de om semiconductor o sea los tr andan al limite de soa... pero anda... jaja me gusto los 400w con este circuito la ventaja que veo es que semejante cantidad de corriente hacen que el ampli maneje el cono de los parlantes para donde el quiere... no se ven movimientos raros, y tiene unos graves impresionantes. 
que se yo... en realidad para esa potencia hay cosas mas simples, se que es de hereje llevar los tr al limite.. le voy a poner otros 4 mj15003... 
saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## palurdo (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola compañeros del foro expertos en amplificadores de audio, os invoco para pedir vuestra opinión sobre el desacoplo en continua del altavoz de salida.

Ayer me estaba entreteniendo quemando unas cuantas parejas de BJTs complementarios en una  protoboard cuando recordé un artículo de hace muchos años (yo diría que de los años setenta) sobre la bondad de usar desacoplo simétrico para salidas push-pull con fuente simple. Sin embargo no me suena haberme encontrado amplificadores con desacoplo simétrico en la salida. ¿Hay alguna razón para ello?, por más que le doy vueltas sólo veo ventajas. Me explico,

Tenemos la configuración tipica del esquema 1:

Ver el archivo adjunto 127020

Ahora, podemos aceptar "perder" la conexión a masa del altavoz para poner la forma eléctricamente equivalente del esquema 2:

Ver el archivo adjunto 127021

Sin embargo si partimos el condensador en dos podemos hacer el desacoplo simétrico del esquema 3:

Ver el archivo adjunto 127022

Las resistencias están ahí para balancear el voltaje a Vcc/2 en el caso de que ambos condensadores no tengan exactamente la misma capacidad, pero se pueden quitar y no pasa nada. Los tres esquemas, en alterna son equivalentes.

¿Por qué el esquema 3 no se emplea casi? ¿Que inconvenientes tiene aparte de no conservar la masa del altavoz? Y

Yo sólo veo ventajas:

-Ambos condensadores son de la mitad de capacidad. Normalmente suelen ser más pequeños y baratos comprar 2 condensadores de media capacidad que uno de capacidad completa.
-Al encender el amplificador, ambos condensadores se cargar vía Vcc en lugar de hacerlo a través del altavoz (por lo que se disminuye o se elimina el PLOP de encendido y los transistores no sufren la carga inicial).
-Además ambos condensadores puestos en serie entre Vcc y GND, ayudan a estabilizar Vcc ante cambios de corriente repentinos.
-Por la misma razón, atenúan el rizado de alimentación.

Lo dicho, ¿Hay algún problema por el que el esquema 3 no se considera?, 

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2015)

El esquema 1 y 2 son la misma cosa, al estar en serie la corriente en ambos casos es la misma y se comportan de idéntica forma.

La tercera opción SI se emplea, aunque algo diferente, por ejemplo en amplificadores QSC, creo que Peavey también lo emplea.

Ver el archivo adjunto 9963​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 23, 2015)

Creo que todo se reduce bajo qué punto de referencia se inyecta la señal de entrada y bajo qué punto de referencia se extrae la señal de salida, teniendo presente si existe o no algún elemento de acoplo interpuesto en ese camino de la señal y cómo podría interferir ese elemento con la frecuencia ó, incluso, frente a otros parámetros (como el nivel de voltaje aplicado entre las armaduras de un condensador y su relación con algún tipo de distorsión particular).

El condensador de acoplo entre la etapa de salida y el parlante es algo poco común de encontrar en diseños discretos actuales (hay quienes lo evitan intencionalmente, por razones que pueden resultar controvertidas).

De todos modos, si nos fijamos detenidamente en el esquema 3, no difiere mucho de un esquema clásico con fuente de alimentación dual y simétrica. Donde en el esquema 3 los condensadores oficiarían de acoplo y de fijación de una referencia virtual para la salida, en los esquemas clásicos con fuentes duales y simétricas se convertirían los mismos condensadores de las fuentes de alimentación en condensadores de acoplo entre la salida y el parlante. En el esquema 3, la referencia para la entrada es el punto más inferior del esquemático, mientras que en los esquemas clásicos vendría a ser V / 2 en ese mismo esquemático (tanto para entrada como para salida). De todos modos, reitero que todo se reduce y analiza en función de qué referencias se fijan para la entrada y salida, y qué elementos pueden quedar en el camino de esa señal.

Los diseños con fuentes duales y simétricas permitirían acoplar directamente la señal en la entrada en aquellos casos donde se empleen FETS en las etapas de entrada (perdón por la redundancia).

En el esquema 3, según lo que intuyo, se podría plantear algún inconveniente con la referencia virtual, si los parámetros pasivos de esos condensadores de acople de salida (R, L y C) no responden exactamente de igual forma en el espectro de empleo (principalmente en alta frecuencia con Ls muy dispares). Creería que debería requerir de un layout muy cuidado en la práctica y de componentes muy precisos (lo que en condensadores grandes es muy difícil).

La ventaja que le veo es la de ayudar en el filtrado de la fuente de alimentación + V, cosa que el condensador de acoplo de salida en los esquemas 1 y 2 no hace.

Con respecto al plop de encendido: no te olvides que si bien esos dos condensadores (si son iguales) generan una referencia de + V / 2 en un extremo del parlante, podés tener alguna capacidad parásita o real en las etapas previas a los transistores de salida que te lleve instantáneamente un transistor de salida al corte y el otro a la saturación (ante la primera conexión del ampli), generando un potencial transitorio diferente al de la referencia virtual en el otro extremo del parlante. Ese posible transitorio dependerá de las relaciones entre las constantes de tiempo a uno y otro lado del parlante.

Otra cosa que veo mentirosa es esos C / 2: son así siempre y cuando los condensadores de la fuente de alimentación sean de capacidad infinita. Caso contrario, hay que analizar la capacidad real de la fuente que dispongamos, que de este modo entraría en el juego de fijar cada C / 2. Conclusión: requerís de fuentes de alimentación muy bien desacopladas y con muy baja Zout vs. frecuencia, de lo contrario, graves "flacos".

Creo, que la elección de un acople así para la salida responde más al hecho concreto de permitir conseguir mejores PSRRs respecto a la referencia sobre la que se inyecta la señal de entrada, que para mantener una simple "simetría de esquema a la salida". Ese me parece que es el secreto. En los esquemas clásicos con fuentes duales simétricas, los PSRRs son muy diferentes hacia ambas fuentes (+ Vcc y - Vdd), tomando como referencia el 0 V. Generalmente, hacia el - Vdd el PSRR es mucho más pobre que hacia el + Vcc.

Aquí un esquema práctico:







En este esquema, la fci del sistema queda conjuntamente definida por el corte que fije el condensador de acoplo de entrada y las dos resistencias de 47 K de polarización del primer transistor del diferencial de entrada + el corte que fije el paralelo de condensadores en la red de realimentación y la resistencia en derivación asociada de 3K9 + el corte que fije los condensadores particionados y la impedancia del parlante. En un esquema clásico con fuente dual simétrica, son como mucho dos constantes de tiempo ó una sola ó incluso ninguna.

Saludos


----------



## masilulipipi (Nov 18, 2021)

Estimados y expertos... una ayuda a un novato. Arme el clasico amplificador JLH clase A de fuente simple con capacitor de desacoplo a parlantes y luego arme otro con fuente simetrica y sin capacitor... realmente NO escucho diferencias en el sonido.
¿existe una diferencia audible? para un clase A de baja potencia al usar fuente simple con capacitor o fuente simetrica ?
o es mas un mito
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2021)

masilulipipi dijo:


> ¿existe una diferencia audible? para un clase A de baja potencia al usar fuente simple con capacitor o fuente simetrica ?
> o es mas un mito


Diferencia....es probable que exista, que sea "escuchable" es una cuestión completamente diferente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2021)

Hola a todos , para saper realmente si hay diferencias entre las diferentes montagens es nesesario la ayuda de equipos de testes y medidas (Genreradores de sinal de audio , Osciloscopios , medidores de distorción y relación senal/ruido , etc......). 
Solamente contando con la ayuda de los  "ouiydos" NO es possible detectar las diferencias !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 19, 2021)

masilulipipi dijo:


> Estimados y expertos... una ayuda a un novato. Arme el clasico amplificador JLH clase A de fuente simple con capacitor de desacoplo a parlantes y luego arme otro con fuente simetrica y sin capacitor... realmente NO escucho diferencias en el sonido.
> ¿existe una diferencia audible? para un clase A de baja potencia al usar fuente simple con capacitor o fuente simetrica ?
> o es mas un mito
> Gracias por la ayuda


Si los circuitos son iguales, no deberia presentar diferencia, no importa la clase del amplificador.
Quizas la diferencia puedas apreciarla en los graves, si el capacitor de salida es de baja capacidad, hace que le reste esa componente, por el resto no creo...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 19, 2021)

masilulipipi dijo:


> Estimados y expertos... una ayuda a un novato. Arme el clasico amplificador JLH clase A de fuente simple con capacitor de desacoplo a parlantes y luego arme otro con fuente simetrica y sin capacitor... realmente NO escucho diferencias en el sonido.
> ¿existe una diferencia audible? para un clase A de baja potencia al usar fuente simple con capacitor o fuente simetrica ?
> o es mas un mito
> Gracias por la ayuda



Esa misma consulta la habías hecho antes en los enlaces que adjunto y, en esa oportunidad, se te había ofrecido una respuesta similar a las que te están dando ahora...






						Evolución del mítico amplificador JLH 1969
					

Retomo éste tema pues como ya comenté en anteriores post, el amplificador funciona de MARAVILLA pero tenía un problema de disipación de calor: Los radiadores que usaba eran insuficientes, pues bien ver fotos, conseguí de desguace unos que he colocado en el lateral del chasis y tras una hora de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Evolución del mítico amplificador JLH 1969
					

Retomo éste tema pues como ya comenté en anteriores post, el amplificador funciona de MARAVILLA pero tenía un problema de disipación de calor: Los radiadores que usaba eran insuficientes, pues bien ver fotos, conseguí de desguace unos que he colocado en el lateral del chasis y tras una hora de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Si necesitaras una respuesta amplia, existen un montón de pruebas que se podrían hacer y verificar, pero van a requerir de instrumental para justificar si podrían existir diferencias perceptibles o no. En principio, podrían existir cambios no solo en la frecuencia de corte, sino en la pendiente de atenuación y redundar en cambios en la envolvente de la cadencia de los graves. En cuanto a la distorsión, es hilar muy fino (donde la propia del parlante podría enmascarar la del propio capacitor).


----------

